# [SOLVED] app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3 failed

## halvmork

Witam, mam problem ze skompilowaniem pakietu easy-slow-down-manager

```

SeaCat ~ # emerge app-laptop/samsung-tools

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3

 * easy-slow-down-manager-0.3.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.11.2-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.11.2-gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking easy-slow-down-manager-0.3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work ...

 * Applying easy-slow-down-manager-0.3-kv_dir.patch ...                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work ...

ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘Module.symvers’: File exists

 * Preparing samsung-backlight module

make -j5 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux all 

make -C //usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.11.2-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/easy_slow_down_manager.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/samsung-backlight.o

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/easy_slow_down_manager.c: In function ‘__check_debug’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/easy_slow_down_manager.c:97:1: warning: return from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/easy_slow_down_manager.c: In function ‘easy_slow_down_init’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/easy_slow_down_manager.c:293:5: error: implicit declaration of function ‘create_proc_entry’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/easy_slow_down_manager.c:293:26: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/easy_slow_down_manager.c:301:29: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/easy_slow_down_manager.c:302:29: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/easy_slow_down_manager.c:305:26: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/easy_slow_down_manager.c:314:29: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/easy_slow_down_manager.c:315:29: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/easy_slow_down_manager.c:318:26: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/easy_slow_down_manager.c:328:29: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/easy_slow_down_manager.c:329:29: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/easy_slow_down_manager.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/samsung-backlight.c: In function ‘__check_debug’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/samsung-backlight.c:38:1: warning: return from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/samsung-backlight.c: In function ‘__check_use_sabi’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/samsung-backlight.c:41:1: warning: return from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/samsung-backlight.c: In function ‘__check_force’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work/samsung-backlight.c:44:1: warning: return from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.11.2-gentoo'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work'

>>> Failed to emerge app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3:

 * ERROR: app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3/work'

```

emerge info

```

SeaCat ~ # emerge --info '=app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager-0.3::gentoo'

Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.11.2-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.11.2-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3517U_CPU_@_1.90GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     7797084 total,   6063448 free

KiB Swap:    5855688 total,   5855688 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 29 Sep 2013 18:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

ccache version 3.1.9 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r2, 3.2.5-r2, 3.3.2-r2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4, 1.14

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.4, 4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.11 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mtune=corei7 -march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=corei7 -march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aim alsa amd64 amrnbamrnb ao audiofile berkdb bidi bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cryptsetup css cups cxx dbus declarative dga dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread embedded emboss encode exif fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gcj gdbm gif gimp glut gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gzip iconv ilibnotify imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 jabber java javascript jingle jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lame lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors lzma lzo mad matroska mime minizip mms mmx mng modules mono mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mtp mudflap multilib musepack nas ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nsplugin ntp ogg openal opengl openmp oscar oss pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds ppp pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime rar raw readline real scanner script sdl semantic-desktop session smp speex spell sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg symlink syslog tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upcall upnp upower usb v4l v4l2 vcd video vnc vorbis wavpack webm win32codecs wxwidgets x264 xanim xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xmp xmpp xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev intel synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

Proszę o pomoc.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## halvmork

Jest bug dla jąder w wersji 3.10 oraz 3.11, problem rozwiązałem tymczasowo instalując kernel w wersji 3.9

----------

